# shower tray sundance



## phil4francoise (Jun 21, 2008)

:roll: Apart from the rotten floor on my sundance which is currently with Swift and I must say they have been very good about it all,the shower tray has 7 cracks in it what Would refer to as stress cracks.Swift have looked at it and state that it is not a warranty issue,so i am left with a shower that I cannot use on a 2 1/2 year old van .My only option is to have it replaced at my own expense.Has anyone else suffered from this and does anyone know the cost of a new one. :?: :?: :?: 8O


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

Cracked Shower Trays do seem to be a common complaint due to poor support underneath. Even if Swift say it is not a warranty issue, surely they could replace it while your van is at the factory, and you could pay them? :wink:


----------



## Manx1952 (Sep 13, 2008)

£205.73 from discover in Chorley, I have just had to order one !!! :evil:


----------



## Manx1952 (Sep 13, 2008)

£205.73 from discover in Chorley, I have just had to order one !!! :evil:


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

phil4francoise said:


> :roll: Apart from the rotten floor on my sundance which is currently with Swift and I must say they have been very good about it all,the shower tray has 7 cracks in it what Would refer to as stress cracks.Swift have looked at it and state that it is not a warranty issue,so i am left with a shower that I cannot use on a 2 1/2 year old van .My only option is to have it replaced at my own expense.Has anyone else suffered from this and does anyone know the cost of a new one. :?: :?: :?: 8O


If they say it is not an issue why can you not use it ?? it is probably just gel-coat cracks that look bad but will not cause it to leak.
Failing that try o'leary at Beverly/Hull, they have a range of trays a lot cheaper than the above :lol: 
You could ask Swift if the tray has to come out for the floor repair / change it if so / and how much? also ask what caused the stress on the tray - it should be solid to the floor so should not get stressed 
terry
edit ooops just seen Charisma reply :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Our 590RL had a crack in the tray and good old BHills repalced it granted it was only 11 months old but I bet they didn't pay for it!!


----------

